# Leichtbau Canyon's



## Rerun (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich möchte über die Wintermonate mein 2006er XC9 etwas leichter machen.
Statt Juicy7 eine MartaSL, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Sattel, Extralite Griffe etc. sind schon in der "Pipeline".
Mich würde mal interessieren ob hier vielleicht auch andere schon erfolgreich an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht haben und mit welchen Mitteln.


----------



## DaMudda (12. Dezember 2006)

Helium in den Rahmen pumpen - is wennse flieschst!!!

Einfach und kostengünstig sind immer noch Reifen und Schläuche zu "erleichtern"!!

Super-Tip oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Dezember 2006)

Kommt sehr drauf an, was du ausgeben willst. Wenn Geld keine Rollex spielt, hätte ich schon noch ein Paar Ideen:

Naben: Tune King / Kong superscharf
Lenker und Sattelstütze: Syntace Carbon
Gabel: German A - Kilo (wiegt wirklich n unglaubliches Kilo)


----------



## Mister P. (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi Rerun,

ich hab mein Yellowstone ´04 schon etwas abgespeckt, mit dem üblichen neuer LRS, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Latex Schläuche, Kurbel usw.
Bremsen folgen noch, wobei ich wohl am sinnvollsten am Rahmen sparen könnte.
Aber den will ich eigentlich gar nicht tauschen.

Mal ganz ehrlich viel kannst du bei nem XC9 nicht mehr sparen.
Gut mit dem von exto erwähnten Tune LRS sparst du nochmal so um die 200g, aber viel mehr Potenzial gibts da nicht.

Greetz


----------



## M!ke (13. Dezember 2006)

Meine Maßnahmen waren Tune Speedneedle, Ritchey WCS Griffe bis jetzt. 
Bei Reifen und Schläuchen kannste auch noch einiges sparen.

Gruß

M!ke


----------



## Rerun (13. Dezember 2006)

@damudda
Also die Nobbynics würde ich ungern ersetzen, evtl. den Racing Ralph für hinten. Weiß aber nicht ob das viel bringt. Schläuche wäre natürlich ein Thema...

@exto
Also (leider  spielt Geld schon eine Rolle, sonst würde ich vielleicht kein Canyon fahren   Wobei die Canyon Räder ja nicht nur preiswerte sondern auch (sehr) gute Räder sind  

@Mister P.
Also wenn ich mir die Leichtbaukunstwerke so anschaue, geht da je nach Geldbeutel noch ne Menge  (http://www.light-bikes.com/). Aber ich will aus meinem XC ja kein Showbike machen sondern den Allroundcharakter des Rades möglichst erhalten.

@M!ke
Den Speedneedle (Marathon) habe ich mir auch geholt, ist heute gekommen  
Das Gewicht ist echt die Wucht wenn man das Teil in der Hand hält. Bin nur mal gespannt wie mein Hintern mit dem Teil zurecht kommt.
Hast Du mal Bilder von Deinem Bike mit den Teilen?











@all Hat vielleicht noch wer sein Bike erleichtert? Gewichtsgetunte Canyons habe ich bisher nur wenige/keine gesehen.


----------



## mr.ill (14. Dezember 2006)

Hab ebenfalls ein XC9, Modell 06.

Wenn es rein ums Gewicht gegangen wäre hätte ich  zum RC9 greifen müssen um eine bessere Basis zu haben.

Bisserl mehr Federweg (breiteres Einsatzspektrum) war jedoch für meine Wahl ausschlaggebend und ich bin mit dem Gewicht voll zufrieden.

Viel mehr interessiert mich heuer ein Grand Canyon!
Wenn die Ausstattung wie beschrieben stimmt, kann man an Kasette, Reifen und Schläuchen zumindest schon mal das Gewicht der Pedale einsparen und das zu einem verträglichen finanziellen Einsatz.

Rahmen (Kraftstoff H1 oder NOX Eclipse zB.) und div. Anbauteile wären dann was für nächsten Winter.

Interessant wäre es etwas über die Firma Iridium zu erfahren (Lenker).
Google findet leider nichts über diesen Hersteller 

Hat vielleicht wer einene Link, oder Gewichtsangaben?


----------



## M!ke (14. Dezember 2006)

@rerun: Bilder mache ich, sobald ich alles drangeschraubt hab ;O) Ich warte noch auf das Nokonschaltzug Set sowie div. Anbauteile.

Nach Informationen über die Fa. Iridium hab ich auch schon mal (erfolglos) gesucht.


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Dezember 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es etwas über die Firma Iridium zu erfahren (Lenker).
> Google findet leider nichts über diesen Hersteller
> 
> Hat vielleicht wer einene Link, oder Gewichtsangaben?



Was du nicht in Google findest, findest du hier im Forum. 
Einfach mal "Iridium" als Threadtitel in der SuFu eingeben.


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Abgemagerte Schläuche sind bei mir kein Thema mehr, nach 4 Platten Reifen in Folge am XC7 habe ich jetzt wieder auf die dicken schweren Standard Schläuche umgerüstet - damit hatte ich früher vielleicht einmal in 2 Jahren einen Plattfuß
Gewicht hin und her - wenns an der Funktion mangelt ist es schön für die Galerie und nix für die Praxis.....


----------



## mr.ill (14. Dezember 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Was du nicht in Google findest, findest du hier im Forum.
> Einfach mal "Iridium" als Threadtitel in der SuFu eingeben.



 Stimmt, is ja ganz oarg!!!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (14. Dezember 2006)

Warum kompliziert wenns auch leicht geht...hmpf... Danke


----------



## Mister P. (14. Dezember 2006)

@sugarbiker:
probiers doch mal mit Latex-Schläuchen. Ich hab mit dem Michelin Latex nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und ein paar Gramm leichter als ein herkömmlicher Butylschlauch ist der auch.

@Rerun:
ja, die Tips hätte ich dir auch geben können. 
Aber du schreibst es ja selbst, die Kosten wären sehr hoch und ich denke auch bei den extrem Leichtbauteilen leidet die Alltagstauglichkeit immens.


----------



## Rerun (14. Dezember 2006)

Die Latex-Schläuche haben ja noch das Problem das sie schnell Luft verlieren - oder? Habe vor Jahren mal Latexschluche gehabt, aber das ständige Pumpen nervte mich damals etwas...
Ansonsten zum Thema Schläuche denke ich, wenn was durch den Mantel geht, ist eh meist egal ob man einen super-leicht Schlauch oder herkömmliche fährt - oder?


----------



## Michael Night (14. Dezember 2006)

Gude!

Ich finde Gewichtstuning nicht sinnvoll. Wenn du nicht der Ultra-Racer bist, lohnt sich das -meiner Meinung nach- nicht. Hab mir den Syntace Lowrider-Carbon nur gegönnt, weil ich ihn so geil fand. Jetzt ist aber erst mal schluss mit tune. 
Wenn du tunen willst, ist das an den Laufrädern auf Jeden am sinnvollsten! Da steckt einiges an Potenzial drin. Bremsen oder Schnellspanner sehen zwar vieleicht gut aus -was man als Biker ja nachempfinden kann-, kostet aber auch richtig Asche. Gegenwert gibt es aber eher wenig (Stylepoints von den Homeies natürlich schon!).


----------



## kh-cap (14. Dezember 2006)

bin da anderer meineung als mein vorredner.
das tunen des rades ist doch teil des hobbys. für mich ist es immer wieder nett, bei miesem wetter alle möglichen kataloge zu wälzen. mal ein neuer sattel, mal ein neuer vorbau, ist doch immer wieder nett. egal ob dadurch ein canyon, trek, speci, .... getunt wird.
habe so auch 2 kg gewonnen, ob es was bringt???? ja, mir gefällt es   und vom kopf her fährt es sich schneller oder ???  
außerdem: wer will denn zu weihnachten und zum geburstag krawatten und socken bekommen?  

kh-cap


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Wie wär's mit Schuhe, Trikots, Windwesten, Regenjacken, Helme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (14. Dezember 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:


> bin da anderer meineung als mein vorredner.
> das tunen des rades ist doch teil des hobbys. für mich ist es immer wieder nett, bei miesem wetter alle möglichen kataloge zu wälzen. mal ein neuer sattel, mal ein neuer vorbau, ist doch immer wieder nett. egal ob dadurch ein canyon, trek, speci, .... getunt wird.
> habe so auch 2 kg gewonnen, ob es was bringt???? ja, mir gefällt es   und vom kopf her fährt es sich schneller oder ???
> außerdem: wer will denn zu weihnachten und zum geburstag krawatten und socken bekommen?
> ...



dto. auch bei mir ist das Teil des Hobbys...   Macht Spaß.

@rerun: jep, das Nachpumpen mit Latexschläuchen hat sich nicht erledigt, mußt immer noch machen.


----------



## Mister P. (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, gehört für mich auch zum Hobby dazu.
Und wenn mal mit dem Umbau angefangen, hört man nicht mehr auf.  

@kh-cap und wuudi: 
Hauptsache was für´s Rad!!!


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2006)

Keegan schrieb:


> Hab mir den Syntace Lowrider-Carbon nur gegönnt, weil ich ihn so geil fand.



Hmmm..., lecker! Auf den hab ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Dazu noch die P6 Carbon Stütze. 

Irgendwie haben wohl beide "Parteien" recht. Ich weiß schon, dass Gewichstuning in dieser Bike-Güteklasse eigentlich Blödsinn ist, besonders, wenn man an der eigenen Wampe locker 2 - 3 Klios tunen könnte (und dabei auch noch Geld sparen). Aber geil iss scho, oder?

Außerdem gibts ja an allen Ecken und Enden des Lebens irgend nen Blödsinn, der einfach zu viel Spaß macht, als dass man die Finger davon lassen könnte...


----------



## M!ke (16. Dezember 2006)

Rerun schrieb:


> @M!ke
> Den Speedneedle (Marathon) habe ich mir auch geholt, ist heute gekommen
> Das Gewicht ist echt die Wucht wenn man das Teil in der Hand hält. Bin nur mal gespannt wie mein Hintern mit dem Teil zurecht kommt.
> Hast Du mal Bilder von Deinem Bike mit den Teilen?



Hab die Nadel gestern und heute ausgefahren und habe keine Probleme damit. 
Die Nokon Schaltzüge habe ich noch nicht verlegt, kommt aber noch  Das einzige was ich gemacht habe sind:

- Tune Speedneedle
- Ritchey WCS Griffe (~50g)
- Marta SL Carbon Hebelchen
- Latexschläuche von Michelin






















Und wenn der aktuelle Reifensatz heruntergefahren ist, dann probier ich den Speedking Supersonic wasweisich aus.... Rotierende Masse erleichtern...mal sehen wie das wirkt.. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Bechy (18. Dezember 2006)

das ist ja mal ein schöner thread im Canyon-Teil.
Ich habe nämlich auch vor mein Canyon XC3 ein wenig zu erleichtern.
Reifen, Laufräder, neuer Dämpfer (mit Lock-Out), evtl eine Sattelstütze... neue Lenker... mal schauen, was der Gedlbeutel dazu sagt.

Die Carbon-Bremshebel sehen auf jeden Fall geil aus. Gibt es so etwas auch für Magura Julie. Bringt wahrscheinlich nicht viel, sieht aber cool aus


----------



## Mister P. (18. Dezember 2006)

@M!ke:
die WCS Griffe hab ich auch, die sind richtig gut. 
Die Carbonhebel sind ja mal super schick.  
Was wiegt dein Bike jetzt, hasts mal gewogen??


----------



## M!ke (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich muß erstmal jemand finden, der ne geeignete Waage hat    

Meine Personenwaage ist glaub ich nicht genau genug. Mal sehen. Wenn ich den Rest noch umgebaut habe, mach ich das mit dem wiegen mal  

Ob es Carbonhebel für die Julie gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ist mir aber nicht bekannt.
Gefällt mir aber auch besser als die originalen. Viel leichter sind die nicht, hat mir nur optisch besser gefallen.


----------



## thory (18. Dezember 2006)

Hei Leute,

durch diesen Thread angeregt möchte ich mein Torque jetzt auch tunen.  Dazu werde im Frühjahr die Al Mighty Bereifung auf Big Betty tauschen. Das bringt locker 1kg und rollt wesentlich leichter!

Gruss


----------



## fone (18. Dezember 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:


> das tunen des rades ist doch teil des hobbys.
> außerdem: wer will denn zu weihnachten und zum geburstag krawatten und socken bekommen?
> 
> kh-cap



tunen - volle zustimmung.

aber ich find socken eigentlich immer ganz geil  , kauf selbst immer nur die billigen multipacks...
vorbauten such ich lieber selber aus


----------



## Bechy (18. Dezember 2006)

M!ke schrieb:


> Ob es Carbonhebel für die Julie gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ist mir aber nicht bekannt..



woher hast du deine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie sind denn die Ritchey WCS Griffe? Sind die sehr weich? Ich habs nämlich gerne etwas fester


----------



## Mister P. (18. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn du´s fester magst, dann sind die genau richtig!! 
Sind rel. dünn, und ich kann auch nicht sagen, dass sie sich im Nassen extrem vollsaugen.

Schon mal über die Extralite NeoGrips nachgedacht?
16g das Stück!!!! (laut Hersteller)
Bin die aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Rerun (18. Dezember 2006)

Die Extralite habe ich bereits bestellt. Kosten ja wie die Ritchey auch nicht die Welt. Vielleicht kommen sie morgen oder übermorgen, dann kann ich mir ein erstes Urteil machen und ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## M!ke (19. Dezember 2006)

Bechy schrieb:


> woher hast du deine?



Meine sind von Magura... Hab ja die "normale" Marta, die Hebel sind von der Marta SL




> Wie sind denn die Ritchey WCS Griffe? Sind die sehr weich? Ich habs nämlich gerne etwas fester



Die sind schon fest Wie Mister P. schon geschrieben hat. Liegen gut in der Hand.


----------



## Bechy (19. Dezember 2006)

die Ritchey WCS Griffe sind doch aus so einer Art Schaumstoff?

Mir gefallen solche Griffe nicht... naja, da muss ich noch ein wenig weitersuchen 

Aber die Bremshebel haben es mir angetan, ob die der Marta SL auch an mein Julie ranpassen? ich glaube nicht....


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Dezember 2006)

Bechy schrieb:


> die Ritchey WCS Griffe sind doch aus so einer Art Schaumstoff?
> 
> Mir gefallen solche Griffe nicht... naja, da muss ich noch ein wenig weitersuchen



Richtig. Ich mag dieses Schwammgefühl (auch wenns hart sein mag...) überhaupt nicht. Und wenn sich die dinger mit Schweiss/Regen vollsaugen dann wirds echt unsexy.


----------



## Bechy (19. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich mag dieses Schwammgefühl (auch wenns hart sein mag...) überhaupt nicht. Und wenn sich die dinger mit Schweiss/Regen vollsaugen dann wirds echt unsexy.





richtig


----------



## kh-cap (19. Dezember 2006)

fone schrieb:


> tunen - volle zustimmung.
> 
> aber ich find socken eigentlich immer ganz geil  , kauf selbst immer nur die billigen multipacks...
> vorbauten such ich lieber selber aus



mußt du den wunschzettel mit artikelnummer versehen oder, so wie ich, dem händler bescheid sagen bevor die frau hin geht  

kh-cap


----------



## Mister P. (22. Dezember 2006)

Hab mich heute schon mal selbst beschenkt!  
Wieder ein paar Gramm gespart.  
Mal sehn was sie aushalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ill (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja ja, die Vorfreude 

Ich bin auch schon eifrig am Sammeln!

Der Sattel ist schon da


----------



## Rerun (23. Dezember 2006)

Gestern ist nun auch meine Marta und die Extralite Griffe gekommen.
Die Griffe gefallen mir besser als ich erhoffte. Mal schauen wie sie sich am Lenker anfühlen. Die Marta ist schon eine Augenweide  

Hier die gewogenen Gewichte


----------



## Mister P. (23. Dezember 2006)

Wow, die Marta is echt der Hammer!
Die Carbonhebel machen sich echt gut.  

Ich wünsch allgemein ein frohes Fest!!


----------



## big_scoop (24. Dezember 2006)

leider sind bei mir solche Leichtbaugriffe immer verrutscht jetzt klebe ich Lenkerband vom Rennrad   wiegt nur 10gr insgesamt und greift sich auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## Rerun (24. Dezember 2006)

Lenkerband habe ich mir auch überlegt. Hast Du mal ein Bild von Deinen Griffen?


----------



## big_scoop (24. Dezember 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

bitte schön!  versuch es doch einfach, Lenkerband kostet nicht die Welt  und ja ich weiß falsche Radmarke ... noch! Überlege schon ne ganze Weile wegen eines RC oder XC Rahmens.

Mach doch mal einen Ausflug ins Leichtbauforum im Techtalk da findet man super Anregungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

als erstes an alle ein frohes Fest 

Gestern habe ich mal die Zeit gefunden und habe mein XC3 (2005) auseinander gebaut und die Teile gewogen 

Hier eine kleine Auflistung
(als Waage hatte ich eine alte mechanische Waage, die laut meiner Oma doch sehr genau gehen sollte. Man konnte sie auf jeden Fall auf 10Gramm genau einstellen.)

DÃ¤mpfer: Manitou Radium R45  : 320g
Schnellspanner vorn: 100g
Schnellspanner hinten: 110g
Laufrad + Scheibe ;vorn: 1160g
Laufrad + Scheibe ;hinten: 1320g
Sattelstange + Sattel: 620g
Schlauch: 215g (2x)
Gabel: Black Elite 100mm: 1985g
Vorbau mit Schrauben: 235g
Conitnental Vertical Pro: 610g
Kassette: 350g

Was habe ich nicht gewogen?
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und ZÃ¼ge : war mir zuviel Arbeit 
Bremsen: Zuviel Arbeit
Kurbelgarnitur: habe kein Werkzeug dafÃ¼r.


Ja, nun wollte ich halt ein paar Teile gegen leichtere Teile austauschen.

Wichtig ist dabei, dass ich keine High-End-Leichtbauteile verbauen mÃ¶chte/kann. Da mir dafÃ¼r das Geld fehlt  Bzw doch zu schade ist.

Austauschen will ichâ¦.

Den DÃ¤mpferâ¦ er hat keine Lock-Out und von daher soll der sowieso weg.
Evtl LaufrÃ¤der, da gebe ich euch mal noch einen Link
Evtl Vorbau und Lenker
Die Reifen auf jeden Fall. Habe fÃ¼r den Winter erstmal die Nobby Nicâs geholt
Evtl die Kurbelgarnitur, Deore LX oder XT

Wozu kÃ¶nntet ihr mir raten?

MfG,
Tony


----------



## big_scoop (24. Dezember 2006)

-SchlÃ¤uche Maxxis Ultralight oder Schwalbe xtralight halten und wiegen um die 110gr. und kosten nur 7â¬ das stÃ¼ck.

-Brauchst du wirklich Schnellspanner? Habe bei mir solche Teile zum Schrauben drin kosten um die 10â¬ z.B. von BBB ( es muss nicht immer Tune sein ) und wiegen 66gr das Paar.

-Wenn irgendwann dein Antrieb verschlissen ist tausche alles gegen XT aus. Ritzelblock wiegt ca.260gr und Kurbel 830gr mit Innenlager.

-Ein WCS oder F99 Vorbau wiegt um die 110gr. gerade Lenker sind etwas leichter  allerdings etwas schmaler einfach testen!

-Dein Sattel schein sehr schwer zu sein... meine WCS StÃ¼tze bringt mit Sattel nur 430gr. auf die Waage... fass mal einen Velo ( um die 50â¬ bei 195gr.)  oder SLR ins Auge. TunesÃ¤ttel sind ja leider etwas teurer aber sparen noch mehr...

-bei den Reifen ist der Nobby ne gute Wahl der Racingralph bietet nicht so viel Grip auf losem Untergrund da sollte funktion vor Leichtbau gehen.
als Alternative gilt noch der Larsen TT ex. wiegt Ã¤hlich viel wie der NN funktioniert allerdings bei Schlamm nicht gut weil er sich zu schnell zusetzt!
Mir persÃ¶nlich reichen 2.1 beim Schwalbe und 2.0 beim Larsen spart auch noch etwas gewicht...

Sind alles Massnahmen die nicht soooviel kosten oder eh dem Verschleiss unterliegen aber so einiges auf der Waage bringen ...


----------



## M!ke (25. Dezember 2006)

Bechy schrieb:


> Evtl Laufräder, da gebe ich euch mal noch einen Link



Hi Tony,

hier kannst du dir viel übers Gewicht und das Gewicht/Preis Verhältnis abschauen. www.vaust.de --> Laufradkonfigurator

Hab mal spaßeshalber ein paar Kombis der unterschiedlichsten Arten zusammengestellt. Das ging von 827,60 Euro --> 1310g über 667,20 Euro --> 1346g bis 121,12 Euro --> 1988g 

Am Laufrad Gewicht sparen ist halt doppelt effektiv.

Michelin Schlauch AirComp C4 Latex 10,99 Euro / 124g
Continental Unitube MTB 26 Supersonic 7,99 Euro / 100g 
Schwalbe SV 14 A XX-Light  6,99 Euro / 95g 
Maxxis FlyWeight Schlauch 7,90 Euro / 95g

Ich gehe Kompromisse ein bzgl. der Haltbarkeit und fahre gerade den Michelin Latex Schlauch und bin bis auf das nervige Nachpumpen sehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## big_scoop (25. Dezember 2006)

mit den XXlight von Schwalbe habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht die sind wirklich sehr dünn!
Mit den xtralight bin ich da zufriedener bei 15 gr mehr gewicht  .
Bei Latex stört mich eben echt das nachpumpen...

An den Pedalen lässt sich in der Regel auch eine Menge einsparen! Ich bin ein riesen Eggbeater Fan weil bei den Teilen der Fuss ziemlich "viel" bewegungsfreiheit hat ohne auszuklicken. Ist und bleibt geschmacksache. Gewicht geht bei 295gr das Paar los ( die schwersten )

Kann echt nur noch mal den Tip geben schaut ins Leichtbauforum im Techtalk. Da sind die echte Grammfuchser


----------



## Bechy (25. Dezember 2006)

big_scoop schrieb:


> -Schläuche Maxxis Ultralight oder Schwalbe xtralight halten und wiegen um die 110gr. und kosten nur 7 das stück.



Genau, da werde ich mir auf jeden Fall welche holen, da habe ich auch schon daran gedacht 



big_scoop schrieb:


> -Brauchst du wirklich Schnellspanner? Habe bei mir solche Teile zum Schrauben drin kosten um die 10 z.B. von BBB ( es muss nicht immer Tune sein ) und wiegen 66gr das Paar.



Naja, Schnellspanner finde ich schon ziemlich praktisch! Was hast du für Erfahrung damit? Was brauch man dann für ein Werkzeug beim Reifenwechseln, Schlauchwechsel (Unterwegs)?? Imbus?



big_scoop schrieb:


> -Wenn irgendwann dein Antrieb verschlissen ist tausche alles gegen XT aus. Ritzelblock wiegt ca.260gr und Kurbel 830gr mit Innenlager.


Genau, das wird gemacht! Irgendwann im März oder so 



big_scoop schrieb:


> -Ein WCS oder F99 Vorbau wiegt um die 110gr. gerade Lenker sind etwas leichter  allerdings etwas schmaler einfach testen!


Da habe ich mir auch schon etwas rausgesucht,von Ritchey. Das poste ich demnächst mal



big_scoop schrieb:


> -Dein Sattel schein sehr schwer zu sein... meine WCS Stütze bringt mit Sattel nur 430gr. auf die Waage... fass mal einen Velo ( um die 50 bei 195gr.)  oder SLR ins Auge. Tunesättel sind ja leider etwas teurer aber sparen noch mehr...


Da habe ich mir auch schon etwas von Ritchey rausgesucht und so einen SLR Sattel. Der sieht auch spitze aus!!



big_scoop schrieb:


> -bei den Reifen ist der Nobby ne gute Wahl der Racingralph bietet nicht so viel Grip auf losem Untergrund da sollte funktion vor Leichtbau gehen.
> als Alternative gilt noch der Larsen TT ex. wiegt ählich viel wie der NN funktioniert allerdings bei Schlamm nicht gut weil er sich zu schnell zusetzt!
> Mir persönlich reichen 2.1 beim Schwalbe und 2.0 beim Larsen spart auch noch etwas gewicht...



Das ist GUT  Nun muss er nur noch mit der Post kommen 


@M!ke.

Ich habe mir schonmal ganz schnell ein paar Laufräder zusammengestellt. Und bin dabei auf knapp über 1700g gekommen -  für gerade 170. Fand die Preis-Leistung sehr gut  Das ist auf jeden eine Möglichkeit!
Aber ist so ist der Laufrad Konfigurator total genial! Spitze...

Pedale...
Da habe ich die Shimano PD-M 540. Da is auf jeden Fall auch noch ein wenig Spiel.
http://tonybecher.de/bike_xc3.html#


Ansonsten erstmal vielen DANK. Ich werde mir die Tage ein paar Teile raussuchen und wenn ihr wollt, stelle ich die dann mal ins Forum 


MfG,
Bechy


----------



## big_scoop (25. Dezember 2006)

bei ner Reifenpanne solltest du sowieso immer Werkzeug dabei haben ... da ist dann auch ein 4 mm Inbus mit bei um den Schnellspanner zu Ã¶ffnen.
Nervig ist es eigentlich nur wenn man das Rad schnell ins Auto einladen will da brauch man eben immer Werkzeug.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTY-LITE-AXLES-Schnellspannerset-68g-Imbus-NEU_W0QQitemZ250063698055QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die von BBB sind fast Baugleich wiegen genau soviel und kosten ebenfalls um die 10â¬.


----------



## Bechy (25. Dezember 2006)

big_scoop schrieb:


> bei ner Reifenpanne solltest du sowieso immer Werkzeug dabei haben ... da ist dann auch ein 4 mm Inbus mit bei um den Schnellspanner zu öffnen.
> Nervig ist es eigentlich nur wenn man das Rad schnell ins Auto einladen will da brauch man eben immer Werkzeug.



Stimmt, Werkzeug sollte man immer dabei haben  Und wenn ich kein Werkzeug dabei habe, dann habe ich auch keinen Ersatzschlauch mit, oder Flickzeug... Und dann nützt es mir nichts, wenn ich mit einem Schnellspanner das Rad herausbekomme 
Also wäre das auch noch eine gute,günstige Möglichkeit ein wenig Gewicht zusparen


----------



## big_scoop (25. Dezember 2006)

so ist es und es sieht auch noch schick aus


----------



## Mister P. (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi Bechy!
hast du dir mal überlegt als Vorbau den Smica ultralight ins Auge zu fassen??
Gewicht liegt im Bereich des F99 und er ist wesentlich billiger.

Bei den Laufrädern würd ich mal bei actionsports.de
kucken, die haben leichte Disc-Laufräder zu günstigen Preisen.
Über den Dirty Flea LRS hab ich z.B. noch nicht viel Negatives gehört.


----------



## Bechy (26. Dezember 2006)

Das werde ich mal machen!
Man, hier gefällt es mir richtig gut!! So viele Tipps! Wenn ich bloß das Geld hätte und mir gleich die Teile bestellen könnte  hehe.... Armer Zivildienstleistender....

Aber ich denke im Januar werde ich die ersten Teile bestellen.

MfG,
Bechy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (29. Dezember 2006)

Heute habe ich nun endlich meine SL angeschraubt.
Gewichtsersparnis zur Juicy7 185/160 sind insgesamt 166g, was ich schon recht ordentlich finde! Die Tune Schnellspanner haben 68g gespart. Die SRAM PG990 Kassette in 11-32 gegenüber der XT in 11-34 20g (war aber mehr der Optik wegen). Hier ein paar Bilder (sorry 1MB)...







Mit dem Speedneedle (100g Ersparnis), der KMC Kette und Schwalbe Xlight Schläuchen sollten gut 0,5kg runter sein!


----------



## Bechy (29. Dezember 2006)

Stark 

Das Foto sieht echt spitze aus!!
Die Tune Schnellspanner und die Kassette passen wunderbar zusammen.


----------



## braintrust (29. Dezember 2006)

*sabber*
sehr geil


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Dezember 2006)

wieso marta sl und keine ultimate?


----------



## Rerun (29. Dezember 2006)

Das Gewicht der Ultimate kenne ich jetzt nicht genau. Die Marta hat mir nur auch schon immer am besten Gefallen (optisch). Made in Germany finde ich auch sympatisch


----------



## Bechy (30. Dezember 2006)

Sehr geil!
Jetzt sehe ich erstmal das es eine GIF ist und mehrere Bilder 

Wie siehts den eigentlich mit den Carbon Teilen aus. Die etwas billigeren sind doch vielleicht eher Schrott?
Was müsste man für einen Carbon Lenker, Sattelstütze ausgeben? Halbwegs gute Qalität und Sicherheit (zwecks Brüchen)??
Zieht ihr die mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel an?

Ich habe gestern mein Nobby Nics bekommen (26x 2,25), sehen nicht schlecht aus. Gewichtersparnis merke ich nicht wirklich  Hehe

Aber ich werde sie morgen mal im Renneinsatz testen. Mal schauen, dass Wetter soll ja eher mild und regnerisch werden. Schlamm. Mit wieviel Bar ist es lohnenswert zufahren? Ich habe momentan 3,5bar drauf, vorn und hinten.

MfG,
Tony


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2006)

Für Fahren auf weichem Untergrund sind 3,5 bar viel zu viel, je weicher der Untergrund desto niedriger der Druck,
je nach Gewicht 2,0- max. 2,5 bar unter 70 kg kannst du noch niedriger gehen.
Bei weichem Untergrund ist der Verformungswiderstand des Bodens viel größer als der Rollwiderstand des Reifens die Boderverformung nimmt mit abnehmenden Reifendruck auch ab

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bechy (30. Dezember 2006)

Na gut, da werde ich morgen früh noch ein wenig Luft ablassen 
Habe ich noch nicht gewusst  Naja, so etwas lerne ich schon noch!


----------



## Bechy (31. Dezember 2006)

Rennen gefahren und ich war mit dem Reifen eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (31. Dezember 2006)

So, hier mal der momentane Stand der Dinge:





Guten Rutsch wünsch ich!


----------



## Bechy (31. Dezember 2006)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Rerun (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe ja damit gerechten, mit den Schwalbe XLight Schläuchen noch ordentlich was an Gewicht gut zu machen, aber die waren bereits montiert


----------



## Rerun (3. Januar 2007)

Heute ist wieder ein schickes Teil ans Rad gekommen.
Die schwarze Schelle passt nun auch wesentlich besser zum Rahmen.

Vorher XT Umwerfer 170g
Nun XTR Umwerfer 145g


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> Vorher XT Umwerfer 170g
> Nun XTR Umwerfer 145g


Es gibt Dinge, die werde ich nie verstehen... 

Aber: nette Kamera hast du!


----------



## tom23" (3. Januar 2007)

wieso? Ein XTR Umwerfer funktioniert doch viiieel besser 
na ja, wenn mann's hat, schick isser schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (3. Januar 2007)

tom23";3316686 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso? Ein XTR Umwerfer funktioniert doch viiieel besser
> na ja, wenn mann's hat, schick isser schon.



Weil ich glaube, dass sich die ca. 50â¬ fÃ¼r nen XTR Umwerfer nicht lohnen, da er hinsichtlich Funktion und Gewicht einem XT Umwerfer nur unwesentlich Ã¼berlegen ist


----------



## tom23" (3. Januar 2007)

ääh, ja, so in etwa war mein Sarkasmus auch gemeint.
und du meinst wschl. überlegen.
Gruß,


Tom

P.S. Aber da hier das Thema "Leichtbau" ist, halt ich jetzt lieber die Klappe


----------



## RobinHood (3. Januar 2007)

Gibt es von Canyon eigentlich einen leichten Rahmen ?


----------



## E=MC² (3. Januar 2007)

tom23";3316808 schrieb:
			
		

> ääh, ja, so in etwa war mein Sarkasmus auch gemeint.
> und du meinst wschl. überlegen.
> Gruß,
> 
> ...




Hmmm ja klar stimmt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2007)

RobinHood schrieb:


> Gibt es von Canyon eigentlich einen leichten Rahmen ?


Die Carbon-HT-Rahmen haben angeblich um die 1200g in Größe M. Irgendwo hier sind auch schon Scans von einem Magazintest mit Gewichten herumgegeistert...


----------



## Bechy (3. Januar 2007)

Also der Umwerfer ist wirklich super.... sieht spitze aus.

OffTopic:
Bearbeitest die Fotos mit Photoshop?
Stärkere Farben? Unschärfe?

MfG,
Bechy


----------



## Bechy (3. Januar 2007)

Ja, der XTR Umwerfer ist nun nicht sooo viel besser, wie der XT. Aber er sieht tausendmal besser aus. 
Und für mich wäre das auch ein Grund, den an mein Radl zu bauen. Aber ich habe leider noch nicht soooo viel freies Geld  Student... HUST
 Ich selbst fahre aber auch nur XT.hehe
Ja, so ist es


----------



## Rerun (3. Januar 2007)

Natürlich sind es die paar Gramm eigentlich nicht Wert. Es hat sich inzwischen aber doch zusammengeläppert und umso mehr freue ich mich natürlich wenn es dann noch dazu gut ausschaut. "Richtiger" Leichtbau wie man ihn im Leichtbau Forum findet, ist es imho mit diesen "Mainstream" Teilen ja nicht wirklich  
Von der Funktion erwarte ich mir natürlich auch keine Verbesserung, Einbilden werde ich sie mir aber vielleicht doch 

@Bechy 
Mit Photoshop habe ich die Bilder nur verkleinert und geschärft. Farbe, Kontrast usw. habe ich gelassen wie er war. In dem Zimmer habe ich nur eine Schreibtisch- und kleine Stehlampe. Entsprechend dunkel ist es daher. Die Bilder musste ich deshalb mit einer sehr kleinen Blende machen, was zu der (recht schönen) Unschärfe führte. Da die Bilder ohne Blitz gemacht werden (konnten), sind Farbe und Kontrast auch entsprechend schön...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2007)

Äh, große Blende meinst du, oder?


----------



## Pumabert (3. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Äh, große Blende meinst du, oder?



Er meinte große Blendenöffnung, kleine Blendenzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (3. Januar 2007)

ähm ja, ich glaube wir wissen worauf ich hinaus wollte


----------



## olafcm (4. Januar 2007)

warum keinen 02er XTR, der ist doch wesentlich leichter?


----------



## Rerun (4. Januar 2007)

Über die Gewichte der verschiedenen Bauhjahre habe ich mich gar nicht informiert. Wäre natürlich eine Idee gewesen. Der 07er gefällt mir optisch auch sehr gut, was mir nicht unwichtig war.


----------



## Bechy (4. Januar 2007)

@Rerun, aha. Ja. Die Bilder sehen gut aus.

Wo kann man sich den Informieren über die Daten der verschiedenen Baujahre?

Ich denke, dass die 02er evtl auch günstiger als die 07er ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich den Informieren über die Daten der verschiedenen Baujahre?


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## Bechy (5. Januar 2007)

Also, ich habe mir eine neue Manitou Black Super 90-120 mit RemoteLockout angeschafft. Ok, dass ich nicht gerade die super Race-Leichtbau Gabel. Aber sie ist immer hin noch knapp über 100Gramm leichter als die 2005er Manito Black Elite und die neue hat dazu noch einen Lockout per fernbedienung, dies war Pflicht bei einer neuen Gabel.

Wie findet ihr diese Gabel??
Sagt nichts falsches


----------



## Rerun (6. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung!  

Mach doch mal ein paar Bilder...

Zur Gabel kann ich nichts sagen, aber so verkehrt scheint sie nicht zu sein.

Jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## Bechy (6. Januar 2007)

Ja, mache heute noch ein paar Bilder!

War heute noch im Fahrradladen und habe mir eine Gabelschaftrohr Kralle geholt. Dann muss ich die nur noch rein-prügeln, vorher aber den Schaft kürzen und dann kann es losgehen.

Wie gesagt, die Fotos folgen.

MfG,
Tony


----------



## mr.ill (6. Februar 2007)

Leute ich habe mich Heute echt gewundert und bin total happy!

Nachdem ich mein GrandCanyon 7.0 heute Vormittag in die Arbeit geliefert bekam hab ich es gleich zusammengebaut und auf die Waage gestellt.

SURPRISE SURPRISE 
10,6kg Rahmengröße L   

Angegeben wird das Bike mit 10,8 und normalerweise nehmen die Hersteller dafür immer den Kleinsten (leichtesten) Rahmen.

Aus irgendeinem Grund spuken seit der Bestellung fahrfertige und gebrauchtaugliche <10,5kg in meinem Kopf herum.

Das geht sich jetzt locker aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (6. Februar 2007)

@mr.ill
Das nenne ich mal eine schöne Überraschung  Glückwunsch!
Meines hatte damals glaub ich ca. 100g mehr als angegeben (auch Größe L), was ich noch absolut ok fand.
Was kommt jetzt noch an Gewicht dazu (Pedale, Computer etc.)?

Übrigens bin ich mit meinem XC nun netto (ohne Pedale etc.) ebenfalls (ganz knapp) unter 11kg. Mit Pedale, HAC4, Flaschenhalter etc. bin ich bei 11,3x. Bilder lasse ich demnächst folgen...


----------



## braintrust (7. Februar 2007)

@rerun
dein bike ist ja mal obergeil!
was muss man bei so einem leicht-umbau finanziell einplanen für die umbauaktionen?


----------



## mr.ill (7. Februar 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> @mr.ill
> Das nenne ich mal eine schöne Überraschung  Glückwunsch!
> Meines hatte damals glaub ich ca. 100g mehr als angegeben (auch Größe L), was ich noch absolut ok fand.
> Was kommt jetzt noch an Gewicht dazu (Pedale, Computer etc.)?
> ...



Den Sattel habe ich gleich gegen einen SLR getauscht und Eggbeater SL montiert
als nächstes kommen:
Flaschenhalter, XT Kasette, BBB Fibertop Lenker, 2,1 Nobby Nics (Continental Supersonic Schläuche waren geplant sind aber schon verbaut 95g das Stück) und der Werfer wird noch getauscht (XTR ist leicht aber teuer, SRAM X9 mittelmäßig aber günstig)

Somit ist das Gewicht der Pedale auf jeden Fall wieder herinnen.
Als Computer verwende ich die POLAR 720i

Wenn mir mal fad ist und es ein gutes angebot gibt möchte ich auf X0 mit Gripshift wechseln, aber das ist wohl was für den nächsten Winter.


Mein XC steht fix fertig bei 11,7kg, da habe ich nichts daran geändert.


----------



## Mister P. (7. Februar 2007)

Endlich geht mal wieder was in diesem Thread!  

Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen ne neue Bremse bestellt, die müsste bald eintreffen. Ist ne Oro K18, spart gegenüber der mom. montierten Julie, geschätzte 150-200g. Werd mein Rad dann mal wiegen, aber die 11KG müsste ich locker unterschritten haben. Und im Keller warten noch, ein XT-Umwerfer, XT-Shifter und XTR-Züge auf ihre Montage.  

Greetz


----------



## Bechy (7. Februar 2007)

ach, genau. Endlich ist mal wieder etwas los.

Ic habe meine Schwalbe X-Light Schläuche nun "aufgezogen".
Die Gabel habe ich immer noch nicht gekürzt. Bild folgt .

Den Sattel und einen neuen Dämpfer (mit LockOut) bestelle ich erst noch.
Im Sommer kommen dann vielleicht neue Laufräder.

MfG,
Bechy


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Also ich find die CANYON Barends 2007 gehören hier auch mal erwähnt. Sind immerhin auch sehr leicht, schön und verdammt griffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (16. Februar 2007)

Hier mal eine günstige Möglichkeit am Canyon noch ein paar (~20) Gramm zu sparen  

Das Felgenband aus Kunststoff gegen eines aus Gewebe tauschen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Februar 2007)

Es geht noch leichter: Tixo.    
(kein Scherz)

(EDIT: für die Deutschen: Tesa)   




Aber das ist wohl alles im homöopathischen Bereich...


----------



## Rerun (16. Februar 2007)

hmmm...   danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rerun (17. Februar 2007)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Nachdem ich ja ordentlich was zusammengemict habe an teilen (mein "altes" XC9 + XC6.0 + Parts), habe ich mir mal die Freiheit genommen es XC Utlimate zu taufen  





Woran ich grad noch drann rumbastelle ist eine Carbon Ahead Kappe. Aber auch mehr aus optischen gründen (ich hoffe sie wird auch so wie ich sie gerne hätte  )

mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem ebenfalls neuen Bike-Blog


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

nicht schlecht. Ich werde heute meine Gabel noch fertig einbauen und auch mal versuchen ein paar Bilder zu schießen 

Aber nicht schlecht für ein Fully, 11,3kg  Spitze


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

Das Ultimate ist durchaus berechtig!


----------



## E=MC² (18. Februar 2007)

@ Rerun: Wieviel hat das Fully zu Beginn gewogen?


----------



## Rerun (18. Februar 2007)

Frisch aus dem Canyon Karton wog es damals 11,69kg. Fahrfertig mit Pedalen, HAC4 und Flaschenhalter wie es jetzt oben zu sehen ist ca. 12,14kg. Gewichtsverlust also knapp 800g.
Das Rad hat funktionell keine Einbusen hinnehmen müssen. Hinten ist nun sogar eine 180er Bremse, auch bei den Reifen bin ich bei NN 2,25 vorne und hinten geblieben. Den Sattel finde ich sogar bequemer als den SLK.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Februar 2007)

Es sieht schlichtweg GEIL aus!


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

nach dem heute den ganzen Vormittag mit meiner Gabel gekämpft habe... bin ich  zu folgendem gekommen....


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3457339#post3457339

Ein Problem mit dem LockOut BowdenZug







Vielleicht kennt sich auch von euch jemand damit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

hat sich geklärt.... alles wieder ganz.

Nun passt nur nicht die Lockout Fernbedienung an den Iridium-Lenker, da der Durchmesser durch die Wölbung zu dick ist.... Dort wo Bremsen und Schalt-Trigger sind, würde die Fernbedienung passen...

Neuer Lenker muss her  Oder gibt es da ne Lösung? Evtl eine längere Schraube.





So sieht es aus.


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

hat sich geklärt.... alles wieder ganz.

Nun passt nur nicht die Lockout Fernbedienung an den Iridium-Lenker, da der Durchmesser durch die Wölbung zu dick ist.... Dort wo Bremsen und Schalt-Trigger sind, würde die Fernbedienung passen...

Neuer Lenker muss her  Oder gibt es da ne Lösung? Evtl eine längere Schraube.





So sieht es aus.


----------



## Bechy (19. Februar 2007)

Ich werde wohl nicht um einen Lenker-Kauf herum kommen.

Könnt ihr mir einen günstigen, leichten empfehlen? Diesmal möchte ich einen fast geraden Lenker, so in etwa wie der von Rerun.
Vielleicht kann man das ja auch mit einen neuen Vorbau koppeln. Bloß leider kenn ich micht mit der Geometrie nicht soo aus. Ich möchte das Bike eher Race-Lastiger verändern, als in Richtung Enduro.

Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tip 

MfG,
Bechy


----------



## tschobi (20. Februar 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> Heute habe ich nun endlich meine SL angeschraubt.
> Gewichtsersparnis zur Juicy7 185/160 sind insgesamt 166g, was ich schon recht ordentlich finde! Die Tune Schnellspanner haben 68g gespart. Die SRAM PG990 Kassette in 11-32 gegenüber der XT in 11-34 20g (war aber mehr der Optik wegen). Hier ein paar Bilder (sorry 1MB)...
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht echt klasse aus. Wo bekommt man die Teile, besonders tune. Hab die nicht gefunden!


----------



## Rerun (20. Februar 2007)

Ich habs glaub ich bei hibike.de gekauft. Gibt es aber (fast) überall  
bike24.net ist auch ein sehr guter online Shop (sehr zuverlässig und schnell)!


----------



## Mister P. (20. Februar 2007)

...oder bike-discount.de, da kauf ich meistens ein. Ebenfalls zuverlässig und schnell.

Greetz


----------



## tschobi (20. Februar 2007)

Danke, werd heut abend mal reinschauen!


----------



## Bechy (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein paar Lenker rausgesucht.

*Einen von Ritchey.*
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...63;page=1;ID=09b4a6c4a050388aec82ea90036e39f9
mit 5° Krümmung
130g

*Einen von Syntace.*
http://bike-discount.de/products/big/PICTURE1031.jpg
9°
148g

Noch einen von Syntace.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...63;page=1;ID=09b4a6c4a050388aec82ea90036e39f9
220g

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 2014 und 7075?? Nur das Gewicht?

Und beim Vorbau bin ich eigentlich bei dem hängengeblieben.





124g

Noch ein paar Fragen .
Welche Klemmung ist besster? 31,8 oder 25,4? Was ist der Unterschied?
Was ist eine gute Länge für einen Vorbau? (Müsste mal meinen Aktuellen messen.).

Ok, bis später.
Tony


----------



## Christian_74 (22. Februar 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Welche Klemmung ist besster? 31,8 oder 25,4? Was ist der Unterschied?




Ist egal. Oder hast mal gehört, dass jemanden wegen den Durchmesser des Lenker Probleme hatte?

Den WCS Vorbau habe ich an mein XC in 90mm - gewissermaßen sehr kurz aber mir passt es. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (22. Februar 2007)

Unterschied 2014/7075

Da kann man ein ganzes Referat drüber halten!
Nur die Bezeichnung lässt ersteinmal kaum eine Aussage zu, weil die Wärmebehandlung des jeweiligen Werkstoffes sehr sehr wichtig ist! Darüber wissen wir hier nichts! Außerdem kommt es weniger auf die Legierungsbestandteile an, sondern auf das Fertigungsverfahren und die Qualität der Verarbeitung. Hier können erhebliche Fehler gemacht werden! Tendenziell kann man sagen das man immer einen bekannten Hersteller wählen sollte und der auch schon viele Lenker mit dieser Legierung gebaut hat...(Erfahrung ist hier das allerwichtigste). 
Ganz grob kann man sagen hat 7075 folgende Eigenschaften bietet:
-leicht(aber auch teuer)
-Korrosionsbeständiger
-etwas höhere Zugfestigkeit

-höhere Mittelspannungsempfindlichkeit
-Bruchdehnung ungefähr gleich

Fazit : Scheiß egal, man weiß halt nicht richtig was dahinter steckt!
Aber da du ja Leichtbaufan bist nimm doch den leichtesten!!


----------



## Mister P. (22. Februar 2007)

@ Bechy: 
also ich würd mich für den Syntace entscheiden, der ist ein bisschen breiter als der Ritchey. 580mm is schon recht schmal.
Die Breite erklärt auch den Gewichtsunterschied.
Den zweiten Syntace Lenker kannst du nicht nehmen, weil der für die Syntace VRO Vorbauten ausgelegt ist.

Zur Vorbaulänge, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich fahr 110mm.
Aber hast du schon mal an nen Smica Vorbau gedacht. Der kostet weniger als der Ritchey und ist leichter.

Der Unterschied zw. 25,4 und 31,8 ist angeblich die Steifigkeit, die beim größeren Durchmesser höher sein soll. Aber ich bezweifle das du beim Fahren nen Unterschied merkst.

Greetz


----------



## Tobiii (22. Februar 2007)

servus,
Schaut doch mal bei Egle-Parts 
(http://egle.mediamambo.de/index.php?manufacturers_id=32&osCsid=5484956065e74cd2ca6c55083149a0a3)
Sind gerade alle Ritchey-Parts reduziert.
Vllt reichts ja sogar für WCS-Carbon.....bei den Preisen!
MFG,
Tobiii


----------



## Bechy (22. Februar 2007)

Sind die Smica Vorbauten zum empfehlen?? Gibt es die nur bei Ebay.

Eigentlich wollte ich alles bei einem Versender bestellen.

Ich denke, dass ich mir den Duraflite von Syntace (7075) kaufen werde. Der ist Ok und sieht nicht schlecht aus .9° oder 12°?? ICh tendiere zu 9°.


Ja, und der Vorbau. Smica oder Ritchey. Bei HS bike Discount ist der Vorbau günstiger. 40 gegen 39   (Oder ist das bei HS ein Älterer?).

Bis später,
Tony


----------



## Bechy (23. Februar 2007)

Welche Vorbaulänge wäre zu empfehlen?

Ich dachte an 110mm. Momentan habe ich 100mm, aber ein wenig gestreckter wäre ok, also 110mm.
Was hat das RC für eine Vorbaulänge?


----------



## Rerun (2. März 2007)

Meine neueste Gewichtstuning Maßnahme  
Gestern mit einem Handwerklich begabten Freund gebastelt. Hauptsächlich wegen der Optik, aber wiegt auch noch fast 10g weniger als die Litecap von Syntace!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (2. März 2007)

Nicht schlecht. Woher hat er das Carbon?? Und die zehn Gramm war der Aufwand wert ... hehe. Nein sieht aber absolut stylisch aus!!


----------



## Rerun (2. März 2007)

Das Carbon gabs recht günstig bei Ebay. Ich könnte jetzt 50 von den Teilen machen


----------



## Bechy (3. März 2007)

Ich werde gleich mal suchen. Ich wollte mir eine Halterung für meinen Polar basteln  ...


----------



## Höhenmeter (3. März 2007)

Vergesst Carbon!
Ich habe bei meinem Hardtail einfach die Vorbau-Kralle aus der Gabel entfernt (30g) und den Deckel samt Schraube ebefalls gespart (20g). Für die Befestigung des Vorbaus nehme ich eine Gewindestange aus dem Bauhaus und eine grosse Beilagscheibe nebst Mutter unter der Gabelbrücke und oben am Vorbau. Voilá - das Ding fest gezurrt, Vorbau angeschraubt und die Gewindestange entfert ... leichter geht es nicht!!!


----------



## mr.ill (21. März 2007)

neueste änderung:

syntace Lenker und Griffe getauscht gut 120g eingespart 

Gewicht Grand Canyon 7.0 "L" nun 10,53kg

edit:
sorry handelt sich um den iridium lenker nicht um syntace


----------



## Rerun (21. März 2007)

120g ist schon was  
Welchen Lenker und welche Griffe hast Du montiert?


----------



## mr.ill (21. März 2007)

Lenker BBB Fibertop 113g
Griffe BBB Armor 46g (sind 2007 leider nicht mehr im katalog aber der gute "bike-dealer" kann sie noch auftreiben)


----------



## durchgedreht (29. März 2007)

big_scoop schrieb:


> leider sind bei mir solche Leichtbaugriffe immer verrutscht jetzt klebe ich Lenkerband vom Rennrad   wiegt nur 10gr insgesamt und greift sich auch nicht schlecht !



Hmm, dafür, daß die Carbinhebel nur ein paar Gramm leichter sein sollen, lohnt sich das sicher nicht. Dann kann man auch gleich das Alu Modell dranschrauben. Irgendwo im Forum sind auch die exakten Gewichte der Hebel. Die Angaben von Magura gehen mehr auseinander, da sie wohl auf einem älteren Hebeldesign beruhen und nicht geändert wurden.

Aber sieht schon extrem gut aus (ohne Lenkerband versteht sich)


----------



## Gunnar (2. April 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein schickes Teil ans Rad gekommen.
> Die schwarze Schelle passt nun auch wesentlich besser zum Rahmen.
> 
> Vorher XT Umwerfer 170g
> Nun XTR Umwerfer 145g



Salve,

gestern auf der Tour ist´s passiert - Chainsuck und der Umwerfer (2003er LX) hat sich im Parallelogramm verzogen, ein neuer Umwerfer muss her.
Liebäugel schon länger mit dem 2007er XTR, nur welche Ausführung brauche ich?! Top-Pull ist klar, aber welchen Schellendurchmesser (31,8 oder 34,9)? Tretlagermontage scheidet auch aus, aber reicht ein Top-Pull/Top-Swing - gibts den eigentlich?!


----------



## aemkei77 (2. April 2007)

Durchmesser dürfte wohl einfach zu messen sein - Sattelstütze raus und Sitzrohrdurchmesser checken

(PS: wenn du eine 30+ Sattelstütze hast ists eh klar  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (2. April 2007)

Wollt grad sagen der Durchmesser ist doch in 2sec gemessen.
Aber kann mir einer top swing erklären, danke, hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. April 2007)

So, habe heute (hoffentlich) sinnvolles und vorallem günstiges Gewichtstuning an meinem Bike betrieben und die originalen Canyon-Schläuche gegen die _Schwalbe extra light_ getauscht. (130g pro Schlauch, auch bekannt als AV14)

Nachgewogene Gewichtsersparniss pro Rad : 110g =220g insgesamt und das an rotierender Masse.

Wollte mal nachhören ob jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht hat. Der Verkäufer bei H&S Bike meinte, die wären auf jeden Fall pannensicher und an nem Enduro auch gut aufgehoben, aber die erzählen einem viel wennse  sehen.


----------



## fitze (18. April 2007)

Hi,

also ich habe mit den X-Light Schläuchen keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Solange man sie nicht mit nem Drecks NobbyNick kombiniert  

Sag mal, was sind denn Original für Schläuche verbaut? Die X-Light wiegen ja im Paar ca. 260g. Wenn ich deine Ersparnis von 220g dazuzähle wiegen die Originalschläuche 480g ?? Das wäre ja ganz schön viel.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. April 2007)

Danke, das gibt Mut  



fitze schrieb:


> Sag mal, was sind denn Original für Schläuche verbaut? Die X-Light wiegen ja im Paar ca. 260g. Wenn ich deine Ersparnis von 220g dazuzähle wiegen die Originalschläuche 480g ?? Das wäre ja ganz schön viel.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Verbaut waren Schläuche von Continental, genaue Typenbezeichnung kann ich dir nicht geben, da auf ihnen nur die Marke stand bzw. auch "MTB 26" (glaube aber nicht daß das die Modellbezeichnung sein soll)

Wie gesagt, habs nachgewogen und ein Schlauch wog tatsächlich knapp 240g. Wundert mich aber nach dem Besuch bei H&s heute nicht, die meisten Schläuche siedelten in dieser Gewichtsregion...

Der Extra-Light war der leichteste, der eben noch bis 2.35er Breite empfohlen wurde (steht zumindest auf der Verpackung)...

Gruß, Chris


----------



## fitze (18. April 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Danke, das gibt Mut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, scheinbar gibts da auch Unterschiede. Ich hab hier nen Conti der 170g wiegt. Steht aber leider auch nix drauf.

Ich lass es mit den XLight auch drauf ankommen. Ich zieh sie in nen 2,4er BigBetty im Torque. Kann sein, das es durch den stabilen Reifen ganz gut funktioniert. Kann aber auch sein, das es absoluter Schwachsinn ist.  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. April 2007)

Erfahrungsberichte von mir werden natürlich folgen.
Leider muss die Mühle aber erstmal zu Canyon in die Werkstatt. Mein Steuersatz ist verdammt locker und ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr nachgezogen, als ob die Schraube nit packt  

Ich werde am Freitag mal bei denen vorbei schauen, hoffentlich geht da noch was auf Kulanz und vorallem schnell. Denn am Sonntag steht mal wieder ein Besuch in Boppard an, wäre dann quasi der Härtetest für die x-lights.

Habe gesehen du hast dir ein Fr 8.0 bestellt. Bin bissl neidisch muss ich sagen, mein ESX ist mir mittlerweile fast etwas schwach auf der Brust. Vorallem der Hinterbau stößt doch recht schnell an seine Grenzen....


----------



## waldfrucht (19. April 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> Die SRAM PG990 Kassette in 11-32 gegenüber der XT in 11-34 20g (war aber mehr der Optik wegen).



Ist die Kasette 100% zu Shimano HG93 Kette und XT Schaltwerk Kompatibel?
Hab mir nämlich einen zweiten Satz Felgen angeschaft und brauch eine neue Kassette da würd sich die leichtere Sram Kasette natürlich direkt anbieten obwohl sie etwas teurer ist.
Oder kommt der Unterschied nur von der anderen "Bezahnung"  32 ->34 ?
Finde keinen richtigen Shop im Netzt der auch gewichtsangaben zu Shimano/SRAM Teilen macht.


----------



## fitze (19. April 2007)

Also eine XT-Kasette ist leichter als die SRAM PG990 bei gleicher "Bezahnung. Meine 11/34 PG 990 wiegt 305g.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## tschobi (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

zu den Schläuchen, versucht mal tubeless. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts besseres. Kommt auch als erstes in mein bestelltes ESX rein, wenn denn noch mal kommt  
Wie schon erwähnt:
sram 11-34     310g  (268)
sram 11-32     300g  (255)
(xt)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/WebShop.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

In einem Leichtbauthread empfiehlst du Tubeless-Reifen?


----------



## tschobi (20. April 2007)

Klar, warum auch nicht!?

Ich meine natürlich nicht mit UST Felge und so.
Ich meine die Nachrüstsysteme wie eclipse
Wiegt pro Laufrad ca 92g ohne Felgenband(das hat man ja bei beiden Versionen drin) und je nach Reifen kann man die normalen Reifen auch drauf lassen.

Und was wiegt ein so ein Schwalbe extra light,ca 130g?! 

So viel zu Leichtbau 
Von den besseren Fahreigenschaften mal ganz abgesehen, ums Gewicht geht es mir persönlich noch nicht einmal! 
Einige Profis fahren das System sogar ohne Milch, sodas sie dann bei ca 12g liegen, sowas würd ich allerdings nie machen....

Muss jeder selber wissen, daran scheiden sich halt die Geister.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich nicht mit UST Felge und so.
> Ich meine die Nachrüstsysteme wie eclipse


Dann sag das gleich... 

Der Begriff "tubeless" alleine wird üblicherweise mit UST in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## tschobi (20. April 2007)

Ja hast recht, das war unklar ausgedrückt,sorry!


----------



## waldfrucht (20. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt:
> sram 11-34     310g  (268)
> sram 11-32     300g  (255)
> (xt)
> ...



Danke für die Info jetzt hab ich mal eine Homepage mit Gewichten.
Bleib aber dann doch bei XT da bei mir Gewicht vor Optik geht!


----------



## M!ke (5. August 2007)

Habt ihr alle aufgehört zu tunen und biked nur noch???     

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (5. August 2007)

Hmmh.
7km: Deore Kassette durch XT Kassette ersetzt -> 100g
NN hinten Abgefahren: Continental Vertical Protection hingschraubt -> Rollt gefühlsmässig auf Gelände etwa gleichgut, auf Strasse schlechter, Grip ist wunderbar, bei Nässe/Schlamm unbrauchbar. Die Stollen sind nicht kleinzukriegen, der wurde wohl für Lebenszeit gebaut, bisher kaum Verschleiss festgestellt...
Bei HR-Panne: Michelin LatexComp probiert -> Zufrieden, rollt leichter, ist leichter...
Bei wiederholter Panne: Michelin irgendwie am Arsch, also Schwalbe XXLight (oder so) reingefummelt -> hält bisher problemlos und hat auch kaum Luftverlust 
Das scheissding hat einfach ein 5km langes Ventil was brutal beschissen aussieht und auch nix bringt...

Geplant: PD-M545 durch PD-M540 ersetzen -> Ca. 200g
Geplant: Neuer Vorbau, wahrscheinlich Thomson -> k.A.


----------



## M!ke (11. August 2007)

Hab auch den Antrieb getauscht...  XT-Kassette, XT-Kette, TA Specialite Kettenblätter...



















Noch mehr Bilder... ​


----------



## Christian_74 (13. August 2007)

Habe Gripshift X.0 drangeschraubt. Bin bis jetzt nur ´ne kurze Proberunde gefahren und bin ersmals zufrieden das alles funktioniert. Aber mit Leichtbau hat mein Bike troztdem nichts zu tun.


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. August 2007)

Servus Zusammen,

hab gerade mit Interesse die Seiten gelesen. Ich hab evtl auch vor ein bisl das Gewicht zu drücken. Weis jemand was die Am Nerve ES 7.0 verbauten Laufräder wiegen. (Sun Ringle SOS) Hab im Inet noch nix gefunden. 

Gruß


----------



## Philanderer (24. August 2007)

Sehr guter Fred! Werde demnächst mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem XC7.0 hier reinstellen. Tuning sieht bisher so aus:

Tune Speedneedle Marathon 104,4g
Tune King/Kong-ZTR Olympic LRS: 1323g
Soul Kozak Sattelklemme: 8,8g

Muss es demnächst dann mal komplett wiegen.

PS: weiß jemand das Gewicht eines 2007er XC7.0 Rahmens in Größe L, hab gerade keine Zeit und Lust das Rad auseinander zu bauen.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## M!ke (24. August 2007)

Auf der Homepage steht  

"Rahmengewicht 4.430 g (ohne Dämpfer)"


----------



## Philanderer (24. August 2007)

Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können mal bei den Rahmensets nachzugucken 
Das steht allerdings 2.390g 
Trotzdem würde mich interessieren wie das "Realgewicht" eines L Rahmens ist,falls es mal wer gewogen hat?
Werde es wenn ich Zeit hab mal nachwiegen.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## M!ke (24. August 2007)

Ups, hab ich mich wohl verklickt.....


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal...

Nochmal zurück auf die Laufräder vom ES 7.0? Weiß keiner von euch wieviel der Laufradsatz wiegt?? 

Wär echt top. Danke


----------



## Mister P. (27. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin hier auch mal wieder aktiv, mit einer Frage.
Hat jemand mal den New Fact 3 Rahmen der 2004er Hardtail Race Generation gewogen? In Größe L wenn möglich.

Danke im Voraus

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

um mal wieder etwas Leben in das Thema zu bekommen. Ich hab mir Specialized XC Locking Grip gegönnt. Super Leicht und dank Imbus auch bombenfest. Weis hier einer was der Laufradsatz am ES 7.0 wiegt? Nur so grob. Über 2 Kilo?? Dank euch...


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2008)

Zum Thema Leichtbau hätt ich da auch noch was!

Canyon XC Ultimate gabs ja schon!

Dann vielleicht Canyon XC Ultimate Pro 

Gewicht wie abgebildet 10,4 Kg bei Rahmen Gr. L



URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49239]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

Das sieht ja echt schön aus  
Preis?


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2008)

Preis ist schwer zu sagen.
Wenn ich nur die Einzelteile rechne bewegen wir uns wahrscheinlich auf die 5000 zu! Wobei ich die UVP Preise mein.
Die hab ich nich bezahlt  
Den Hinterbau hab ich mir polieren lassen, ich hab auch noch einen in orig. 
Die Lager am Hinterbau sind gegen Hybridlager getauscht worden usw.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. März 2008)

M!ke schrieb:


> Hab auch den Antrieb getauscht...  XT-Kassette, XT-Kette, TA Specialite Kettenblätter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@ M!ke

kann es sein das du große Kettenblatt um 180 Grad verdreht hast normaler weise gehört der kleine Stift hinter dem kurbelarm.


----------



## thomasx (2. März 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ M!ke
> 
> kann es sein das du große Kettenblatt um 180 Grad verdreht hast normaler weise gehört der kleine Stift hinter dem kurbelarm.



jop, das große Kettenblatt ist definitiv falsch montiert, der Stift gehört hinter dem Kurbelarm, um zu verhindern das sich die Kette zwischen Kettenblätter und Kurbel verklemmt.


----------



## Mister P. (3. März 2008)

@ The donkey: ein sehr schön aufgebautes Rad!!

Was ist das für eine Bremse?? Hope?

Gruß


----------



## the donkey (3. März 2008)

Danke,ja ist eine Mini Pro!
Macht viel Spaß


----------



## derwolf1509 (6. März 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Preis ist schwer zu sagen.
> Wenn ich nur die Einzelteile rechne bewegen wir uns wahrscheinlich auf die 5000 zu! Wobei ich die UVP Preise mein.
> Die hab ich nich bezahlt
> Den Hinterbau hab ich mir polieren lassen, ich hab auch noch einen in orig.
> Die Lager am Hinterbau sind gegen Hybridlager getauscht worden usw.



Hi kurze Frage welchen Laufradsatz hast du an deinem Bike?? Gewicht?? Preis??

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (6. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

was haltet ihr von einem Mavic Croassmax ST Disc Laufradsatz an einem ES?? Einsatzgebiet ist eher downhilllastiger Tourer.  Hättet ihr bedenken wegen der festigkeit. Ich wiege so ca. 75 kg. Tendenz fallend...


----------



## the donkey (6. März 2008)

Das ist ein Tune mit ZTR Felgen und Aerospeichen von DT Swiss.
Gewicht ca.1380gr.
Bezahlt ca. 700!
Hab aber noch einen Chris King als Tubeless aufgebaut.


----------



## M!ke (6. März 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ M!ke
> 
> kann es sein das du große Kettenblatt um 180 Grad verdreht hast normaler weise gehört der kleine Stift hinter dem kurbelarm.





thomasx schrieb:


> jop, das große Kettenblatt ist definitiv falsch montiert, der Stift gehört hinter dem Kurbelarm, um zu verhindern das sich die Kette zwischen Kettenblätter und Kurbel verklemmt.



Hatte ich damals bemerkt, als ich das Foto hochgeladen hab  Also schon lang her und behoben  

Trotzdem Danke...


----------



## derwolf1509 (7. März 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tune mit ZTR Felgen und Aerospeichen von DT Swiss.
> Gewicht ca.1380gr.
> Bezahlt ca. 700!
> Hab aber noch einen Chris King als Tubeless aufgebaut.



Wie steht es bei dem leichten Laufrad mit der Festigkeit? Gehst du eher soft mit deinem Bike um. Ich bin gerade auch dabei nach einem Leichten Laufradsatz zu schauen. Ich möchte aber keinen bei dem ich Vorsicht walten lassen muss. Ich bin jetzt nicht der downhiller aber ich lass es schon gerne mal bergab krachen. Ansonsten bin ich eher ein Tourer und Alpencrosser...


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2008)

Naja ich fahr häufig im Schönbuch(dürftest Du ja kennen)
Und demnächst im Schwarzwald.
Hab mit der Festigkeit keine Probleme (wiege 74 Kg).
Behaupte mal, daß ich normal fahre also keine riesigen Sprünge oder so.
Am ES würd ich sie aber denk ich eher nicht fahren!
Wie leicht soll den der LRS sein?


----------



## derwolf1509 (8. März 2008)

Na ja so um die 1600g hätte ich schon gern. Ich hab mich bis jetzt auf die Mavic Crossmax ST Disc eingeschossen. Die würden mir ganz gut gefallen.

Meine Jetzigen LR wiegen halt so ca. 2100g, von dem her habe ich da schon noch Potenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe heute beim reinigen mal ein paar Parts gewogen. In meinen Photos könnt ihr alle Parts auf der Waage anschauen. 

Meine Laufräder (Ringle Dirty Flea und Sun SOS) wiegen übrigen 2180g das Paar ohne Bremsscheiben. Das nur zur Info.

Gruß


----------



## derwolf1509 (17. März 2008)

Sie sind da...


----------

